# dutchwindbreaks



## 101908 (Nov 25, 2006)

:roll: [align=justify]Hi, can anyone tell us where to find dutch windbreaks, outdoorbits do not appear to stock them any more and we cant find them anywhere else.

We are still pondering-a windbreak or

a clip on tie or any other sort of awning for our rather high A class.

Any ideas folks?

regards Tinibeths


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

tinis said:


> Hi, can anyone tell us where to find dutch windbreaks


Hi Tinis

Did you manage to find one of the Dutch style windbreaks as we are looking for that type with some clear panels in? You used to see them advertised in a number of places and at shows, but not any longer!


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't know what a Dutch windbreak is but there's no problem finding one with windows in. I recently bought one from Riversway.

http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/acatalog/Windbreaks.html

I'm sure it can't be that simple!


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Tinis,

Did you see these?

http://www.outdoorbits.com/windblockers-c-156_17_265.html

Great if you already have a rollout awning.










Either through Outdoor Bits or seen at Shows from Lilypad Leisure.
who is also an MHF member.

Not trying to plug either option, as they all come from the same source.

We have had a green one since September last year & it has been used in all weathers with great success. We ( Mrs D) did a modification to put bow ties on the edges, so that the non open end could be tied together, to reduce the draft a bit more. 

And I know that some say it shouldn't be done, but in about 9 months we have not encountered any problems. 8O


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

SueandRoger said:


> tinis said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, can anyone tell us where to find dutch windbreaks
> ...


Hi Roger,

We have a Isabella windbreak for sale. For those who are not familiar with windbreaks Isabella are the rolls Royce top of the range.

It has four panels each 1.5 metres wide and 1.3 metres high which can be zipped together to form two ,three or four panel wind break.

Two of the panels have see through plastic panels, one a diagonal and the other the top half is clear.

It has metal poles top and sides and comes complete with guy ropes, pegs and tensioners.

It can be seen at the Shepton Show or here in Eats Yorkshire.

We have not used it a great deal.

Going cheap at £60 cost £250 when new.

This photo was taken at Camping Olhao in Portugal a few years ago. The mark on the canvas is not a stain but a shadow of our washing hanging on the line.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Dutch windbreak :? ?

Sorry! But the first thing that came into my sicko mind was Dutch ovens :roll:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Dutch windbreak :? ?
> 
> Sorry! But the first thing that came into my sicko mind was Dutch ovens :roll:


Don,t you mean :badairday: 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Don

You have a PM!


----------

